

Nokia HERE Bought by BMW, Audi and Daimler - tbolse
http://m.manager-magazin.de/unternehmen/autoindustrie/a-1044676.html

======
Opossum
Report in English from WSJ: [http://www.wsj.com/articles/german-car-makers-
audi-bmw-and-d...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/german-car-makers-audi-bmw-and-
daimler-to-buy-nokia-here-1437493575)

------
serve_yay
I recommend the recent Asymco post about maps:
[http://www.asymco.com/2015/06/15/where-are-maps-
going/](http://www.asymco.com/2015/06/15/where-are-maps-going/)

